# First time from Illinois



## neato (Dec 20, 2016)

Just wanted to stop in and introduce myself. Just build my first top bar hive getting ready for spring. Looking forward to gleaning some knowledge and helping any way I can.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome neato


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Loadman1221 (Jul 22, 2016)

Where at in Illinois, I'm about 30 min south of Chicago


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------

